# It begins....



## Lucretia (Feb 26, 2014)

Spring is here!








​


----------



## Anton (Feb 26, 2014)

And here I thought this was you coming to your senses and wanting to sell that Tanaka Nakiri...


----------



## heldentenor (Feb 27, 2014)

Here in Minneapolis, where temperatures will hit -20F tonight and grey snow blankets everything, your flowers seem like a wonderfully implausible illusion.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2014)

I was getting used to the idea of spring, then it snowed again.


----------



## cclin (Feb 27, 2014)

beautiful photos, thanks for share!!


----------



## eshua (Feb 27, 2014)

Its -9 in tonight in Wisconsin, and I never saw spinal tap. So bah humbug to you mam.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am not saying anything. 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 27, 2014)

It's nine degrees outside. Nine.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice! I'm still trying to figure out how to grow things here. :scratchhead:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 27, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh - wishful thoughts.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 27, 2014)

-12 on the way to preschool just now. Brrrrrrr.


----------

